# 1994 Altima SE won't start(5 speed)



## skegeesigma (Sep 13, 2005)

Drove car today and it started fine. Got home and tried to start it and it won't do anything. When I turn the swith the dash lights up and everything in the car works and the headlights are bright. Can someone tell me what I should do next?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

skegeesigma said:


> Drove car today and it started fine. Got home and tried to start it and it won't do anything. When I turn the swith the dash lights up and everything in the car works and the headlights are bright. Can someone tell me what I should do next?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


smack the starter with something and see if it starts. if it does, your starter is toast. otherwise, check the clutch start switch at the top of the clutch pedal and make sure its working.


----------



## skegeesigma (Sep 13, 2005)

I was able to get the car rolling and I popped the clutch and the car started. I guess this means the starter is toast. Where is the clutch located so I can tap it to see if it will start, if not at least I will know where it is when I replace it.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

skegeesigma said:


> I was able to get the car rolling and I popped the clutch and the car started. I guess this means the starter is toast. Where is the clutch located so I can tap it to see if it will start, if not at least I will know where it is when I replace it.
> 
> Thanks for your help


you dont want to smack the clutch, just the starter. its located underneath the throttle body on the back side of the engine. just give it a good rap with a ratchet or something. its usually enough to get it to work and let you know that its bad.


----------



## skegeesigma (Sep 13, 2005)

*Starter - 1994 SE 5 speed*



AsleepAltima said:


> you dont want to smack the clutch, just the starter. its located underneath the throttle body on the back side of the engine. just give it a good rap with a ratchet or something. its usually enough to get it to work and let you know that its bad.



Do you have to raise the car in order to get to the starter or can you see it if you look down at the motor? How can check to see if the clutch start switch is bad.Also, there are two swithes by the clutch, the one that is pushed in when you press the clutch and one that is pushed when you release the clutch. Which one is clutch start switch?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## sthomas776 (Sep 21, 2005)

I hit a deer recently and my car started doing that, but it was only sometimes. I realized that the relay block next to the battery was cracked. If my car doesn't start I just softly tap on that and then try to start it up and most of the times it works.


----------

